# Остеохондроз и нестабильность в ШОП, ретролистез С4-С5



## Idzumi_ (25 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!
Я Мария, мне 32 года, из Минска.
Моя история болезни началась с головных болей, походов по неврологам, диагноза остеохондроз ШОП пару лет назад (примерно в 2015). Так как ситуация была не острой, никакого особенного лечения мне не назначали, в основном отправляли в бассейн, куда я нечасто, но ходила.
В декабре 2017 картина стала резко плохой, цементирование шеи, хрусты и скрипы при поворачивании головы, мышцы шеи, особенно после сидячего рабочего дня, были как каменные.
Ночью не могла найти положения, чтобы спать без диких сжимающих болей в голове. В лежачем положении боль также уходила мурашками между лопаток. Стали появляться панические атаки.
Поход к неврологу дал следующий диагноз: синдром позвоночной артерии на фоне нестабильности шейного отдела (снимки прилагаю).
Узи БЦА в норме.

Назначено и пройдено лечение:

бетастин, цераксон, фенибут, окситен, воротник шанца. Курс иглоукалываний, магнитотерапия общая.
Принимаю Грандаксин вместо фенибута, панические атаки ушли, но при уменьшении дозы стали понемногу возвращаться.

На данный момент ситуация стала немного лучше, возможно потому что я пока не хожу на работу (она у меня сидячая возле компьютера) и стараюсь поменьше сидеть.

Также посетила врача-реабилитолога, протестировали мышцы, обнаружилась проблема с мышцами спины (плохо работают мышцы, прижимающие лопатки). Возможно ли, что из-за этого напрягается верхняя трапеция и идет кифоз шоп?
Стала заниматься ЛФК с инструктором, уже почти месяц пытаемся стабилизировать таз, но дело идет медленно, то с одной стороны мышцы в спазме, то с другой.
По самочувствию на данный момент: головные боли значительно уменьшились, но остаются и появляются, если например долго сидеть с неподвижной шеей. Шея затекает в некоторых положениях, и редко, но отдает жжением от основания шеи вниз между лопаток (в некоторых положениях, например если неудобно сидеть в машине).
Есть проблема с паническими атаками, боюсь что они вернутся, если попробовать слезть с грандаксина.

По заключению МРТ шейного отдела:
Физиологический шейный лордоз выпрямлен с формированием умеренной кифотической деформации на уровне с3-с6.
Умеренно снижена интенсивность МР сигнала от с2-с4, минимально - от других видимых дисков.
На уровне с4-с7 определяются минимальные передние полуциркулярные параллельные плоскости дисков краевые экстозы тел позвонков, более крупные в с4-с5 сегменте.
В структуре с2 позвонка определяется горизонтальное плоское хрящевое включение (вариант неполного костного слияния тела и зубовидного отростка).
Задние протрузии дисков: парамедианная фораминальная билатеральная (в виде дискостефитного комплекса) с4-с5 размером 2мм, с незначительной деформацией дурального мешка (пролабирующая часть диска выполняет до 1/3 просвета позвоночного канала), на уровне мпд минимальный эффективный размер просвета позвоночного канала не сужен, просвет корешковых каналов симметричен, не сужен.
Визуализируется заднее выбухание с5-с7 дисков до 1-1,5 мм.
Признаки умеренного и минимального спондилоартроза с2-с7.
Унковертебральный артроз 2 и 1 степени в с2-с7.

Уважаемые врачи, подскажите пожалуйста:

- достаточно ли было проведенного лечения?
- что может быть причиной болей отдающих между лопаток?
- насколько опасна протрузия с4-с5?
- чем чревато выбухание дисков?
- как понять, или натренировать, или что делать с мышцами шеи, чтобы они не каменели, уставали так сильно?
- какой комплекс лфк можно делать в этот период?
- можно ли в сидячей работе использовать кресло с поддержкой спины, не опасно ли это для шеи?

Буду рада любому совету или информации по моей проблеме. СПАСИБО!!


----------



## La murr (25 Янв 2018)

@Idzumi_, Мария, добрый вечер!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2018)

> - достаточно ли было проведенного лечения?


Если не болит, то конечно


> - что может быть причиной болей отдающих между лопаток?


Скорее мышцы, поскольку у Вас и сколиоз и кифоз шейного отдела, но и ребернопозвонковый артроз, вполне.


> - насколько опасна протрузия с4-с5?


Как у всех, не опасна


> - чем чревато выбухание дисков?


Ничем, это стандарт


> - как понять, или натренировать, или что делать с мышцами шеи, чтобы они не каменели, уставали так сильно?


ЛФК, от лечебного, через восстановительный к тренировочному. И конечно производственная разминка на работе.


> - какой комплекс лфк можно делать в этот период?


Тот к которому способны, оценить готовность можно только начиная от лечебного, через восстановительный к тренировочному.


> - можно ли в сидячей работе использовать кресло с поддержкой спины, не опасно ли это для шеи?


Адаптация статическая, как раз то, что надо, но она не исключает адаптации динамической (в том числе лфк).
Как вариант правильной адаптации рабочего места:


----------



## vbl15 (25 Янв 2018)

После Федора Петровича говорить уже особо не о чем


----------



## Idzumi_ (26 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам огромное за подробные ответы!

прокомментируйте если можно:
- есть проблема с мышцами спины (плохо работают мышцы, прижимающие лопатки). Возможно ли, что из-за этого напрягается верхняя трапеция и идет кифоз шоп?
- откуда взялся ребернопозвонковый артроз, это последствия охз? или образ жизни? или наследственное? как с ним поступать, чему уделять внимание?
- самое важное! по поводу ЛФК, подскажите пожалуйста, где найти лечебный комплекс (не совсем ориентируюсь пока по сайту), и последующие?

Также добавлю от себя, может быть будет кому-то полезно: вчера посетила другого невролога. Он собрал мой анамнез и сказал, что причина головных болей (которые все еще есть) скорее всего в недостатке серотонина, который накапливался со временем, а уже потом случилось нервное истоищение и панические атаки. Вот так вот, шея не совсем при чем, а скорее нервное истощение (стресс). С новыми силами буду лечить голову 

@vbl15,  спасибо за внимание Вам!


----------



## maxmkc (26 Янв 2018)

@Idzumi_, напишите потом что и как вам назначили


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2018)

> - есть проблема с мышцами спины (плохо работают мышцы, прижимающие лопатки). Возможно ли, что из-за этого напрягается верхняя трапеция и идет кифоз шоп?


Как-то много. Скорее так-у человека сколиоз, при сколиозе крыловидность лопаток и  кифоз шейного отдела норма.


> - откуда взялся ребернопозвонковый артроз, это последствия охз? или образ жизни? или наследственное? как с ним поступать, чему уделять внимание?


Это часть остеохондроза - возрастных изменений, при сколиозе приходит скорее. 


> - самое важное! по поводу ЛФК, подскажите пожалуйста, где найти лечебный комплекс (не совсем ориентируюсь пока по сайту), и последующие?


 На моем сайте есть мой вариант.



> Также добавлю от себя, может быть будет кому-то полезно: вчера посетила другого невролога. Он собрал мой анамнез и сказал, что причина головных болей (которые все еще есть) скорее всего в недостатке серотонина, который накапливался со временем, а уже потом случилось нервное истоищение и панические атаки. Вот так вот, шея не совсем при чем, а скорее нервное истощение (стресс). С новыми силами буду лечить голову



То есть головная боль напряжения.


----------



## Idzumi_ (27 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, СПАСИБО! буду разбираться с ЛФК с вашего сайта.

Да, именно головная боль напряжения был диагноз.

@maxmkc, невролог назначил препарат для компенсации серотонина (тофизопам). Через некоторое время, примерно неделею, с оценкой результата действия к психотерапевту.

Добавлю для истории! 

Начала делать курс иглоукалываний, по снимкам врачи сошлись во мнении, что нестабильность с4 из-за зажатых мышц выше и ниже. Был один сеанс с иголками с целью расслабить соответствующие мышцы (по ощущениям не понятно, добавилось ли легкости в шее или нет, скорее пока нет), потом будут подключать пост-изометрическую релаксацию.

@maxmkc неправильно написала препарат, назначенный неврологом: должно быть триптофан.


----------



## maxmkc (27 Янв 2018)

А нестабильность Вы лфк лечите?


----------



## Idzumi_ (27 Янв 2018)

@maxmkc
 да, начала делать самостоятельно ЛФК по доктору Ступину, также хожу к инструктору ЛФК на занятия несколько раз в неделю. Сейчас выравниваем таз и шаг на этих занятиях. Дальше надеюсь и до спины и шеи дойдем.
Конкретно на нестабильность в шее еще назначены курс иглоукалывания спазмированных мышц в шее, прохожу его сейчас также.
+ общая магнитотерапия


----------



## Idzumi_ (28 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин 

если у меня головная боль напряжения, как я понимаю - она возникает от психоэмоционального состояния, - то она может давать спазмы мышц шеи? или вообще усиливать спазмирование каких-то мышц в теле? 

в течение дня шея, особенно в статическом положении (когда сидишь больше 10 минут) становится скованной и все мышцы как бы забиты, как вы думаете, в чем первопричина, и как с этим бороться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2018)

А посмотрите чем лечат головную боль напряжения.


----------



## Idzumi_ (28 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин прочитала, лечится антидепрессантами 

и вопрос, может ли она давать напряжения в мышцах конкретно шеи?
и еще вопрос, есть ли какие-то методы лечения спондилоартроза? пугает, что он может давать боли


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2018)

То есть причина с психоэмоциональной составляющей и с физической (напряжением мышц).
А от СА, лучше всего как раз лфк.


----------



## Idzumi_ (29 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин

Здравствуйте Федор Петрович! Раз уж тема зашла об упражнениях на шейный отдел, что вы скажете про такое упражнение 






(Виталий Демьянович Гитт врач мануальный терапевт советует делать: слабые кивки да-да и нет-нет головой, чуть опущенной вперед)

- Можно ли это делать при моей нестабильности и кифозе?
- Я так понимаю, что если немного опускать голову вперед, то кифоз только усилится,
- не будет ли отрицательного эффекта? СПАСибо вам за быстрые ответы)) и вообще за то, что вы тут есть)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2018)

Пойдет
И при упражнениях положите руки-пальцы на середину шейного отдела, не давая дополнительного прогиба назад.


----------

